# Info. On Strick line vessels.?



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi.

Came across this website whilst looking for Info and Photo`s of a ship, Registan (Frank C Stick.) after "management" and the Grandson, "found" a whole bunch of Photographs. Most of which where taken during my "Service"!. Mainly of the time I served with FC Strick. (1968 to 1976). Trying to make sense of just which ship! is doing my head in!. Anyone who served during that period?. Baltistan, Gorjistan, Turkistan, Shahristan, Registan, Karaghistan, Armanistan, (Ex Elysia). I Left to go to Ellerman, when I got my Seconds, because there was no promotional prospects with GCD,(P&O) and eventually via Silver line, T&J Harrison, to Tor Line, (out of Immingham),as Second and relief Chief. Before taking a post as Engineer Surveyor Pressure Vessels In Surrey and Somerset.

Cheers. Pete.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I did a brief coastal trip from Hull to Liverpool, northabout, as RO in March 1964. The call sign was GHQJ, and I remember that the view from the RO's cabin ports was the main whistle on the funnel. Luckily it was not used during those few days.

David
+

I should have said that the thumbnail is the GORJISTAN

Sorry
+


----------



## Jim Harris (Mar 16, 2008)

There's a 'World Ship Society' book, 'Frank C Strick' published in 1996, giving a complete history of the Company.

I don't know if it's still in print, but it's a great little book and eBay or Abe Books might be able to help you.


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

I didn`t join Gorjistan until `73 according to my Dis;A Book. We did a full European coast, including the only time I went up beyond the Arctic Circle, almost 24hr daylight! in June, July. After which we did the "usual" Gulf run, Still Round the Cape as Suez was still not open.


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Peter Hewson said:


> I didn`t join Gorjistan until `73 according to my Dis;A Book. We did a full European coast, including the only time I went up beyond the Arctic Circle, almost 24hr daylight! in June, July. After which we did the "usual" Gulf run, Still Round the Cape as Suez was still not open.


The attached is I think Karaghistan, No date or other I-D.


----------



## Jumbuk34 (Mar 27, 2019)

Peter Hewson said:


> Hi.
> 
> Came across this website whilst looking for Info and Photo`s of a ship, Registan (Frank C Stick.) after "management" and the Grandson, "found" a whole bunch of Photographs. Most of which where taken during my "Service"!. Mainly of the time I served with FC Strick. (1968 to 1976). Trying to make sense of just which ship! is doing my head in!. Anyone who served during that period?. Baltistan, Gorjistan, Turkistan, Shahristan, Registan, Karaghistan, Armanistan, (Ex Elysia). I Left to go to Ellerman, when I got my Seconds, because there was no promotional prospects with GCD,(P&O) and eventually via Silver line, T&J Harrison, to Tor Line, (out of Immingham),as Second and relief Chief. Before taking a post as Engineer Surveyor Pressure Vessels In Surrey and Somerset.
> 
> Cheers. Pete.


G'day Peter. I was Radio Officer on "Armanistan" from September 1957 till Jan 1958. From UK to several ports in PG with 12 passengers. Very hot - I was hospitalised in Khorramshahr Iran with heat exhaustion but rejoined ship before leaving Gulf to go to Mauritius (full load of bagged sugar) to UK via Cape.


----------

